# No Black Belt test for me this year



## rachel (May 15, 2005)

I was supposed to test for Black Belt in June but I injured myself almost 2 weeks ago. I thought it would be healed by now but its not.My orthopedic surgeon says no way can I test. I go to class anyway and sit against the wall and watch. What is the worst injury you have suffered training and what is the worst condition that someone has tested for Black Belt in that you know of? Im looking for hope that I can still test. Thanks


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 15, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that. I'm sure it really sucks at the moment. Is there any chance that you may be healed by then? It's very unfortunate that it happened. I feel bad that you are this close but may not get a chance to finish. There was a woman I was training with years ago. She was set to take her BB test with 2 other guys when the Tuesday before the Friday she was to test and something went wrong on a self defense tech. It injured her knee to where she needed immediate surgery on it. I haven't seen her since but don't let this set you back. Remember your goals and don't let go. 
 :asian:


----------



## Sarah (May 15, 2005)

That just sucks, sorry to hear! best you take care of yourself now and fully heal than push yourself and possibly end up with more trouble than necessary.

My worst injury, ripped adductor, that was about a year ago and I didnt rest it enough, so it still gives me a lot of trouble today.


----------



## Paul B (May 15, 2005)

That really sucks! At least you know you'll be able to give it a 110% when you get better.

My worst injuries include:

seperated shoulders..that's right,both of 'em.Different incidents,thank god.
fractured ankle
numerous elbow "tweaks"
broken toe...that's a long story
wrist hyper extended
a million minor cuts,bruises,and bumps along the way. 

It's to be expected,though. Why else would all the "higher ups" be hobbling around with braces on every joint,and the smell of tiger balm wafting off of them? Our bodies do go through rigorous excercises and eventually something is bound to get tweaked,it comes with the territory.

I'm sorry, but I've never heard of a BB test where someone went in to test injured. Coming out is a different story....:lol:


----------



## Shodan (May 15, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about your injury Rachel and I hope you heal very quickly.  Take all the time you need and don't rush it.  I admire your determination and dedication: still going to classes to watch and such.

  In the middle of my second degree brown test, I blew out my right knee.  I tightened the neoprene brace I was wearing and finished the test and passed!!  Next day at a seminar, I had to strap on a friend's beater of a knee brace and stand there for my kick- I was shaking like crazy.  A month later, I had my surgery and the doctor said I might have done some of the other damage to it by completing my test- I kept falling down which probably aided in tearing more tissues, etc.  Ever since then, I have had to wear a form-fitted de-rotational knee brace when I practice.......especially if it is sparring or anything that requires a lot of pivoting, etc.  So I tested for first brown and black with my knee brace on.

  A good friend of mine (who tested for 2nd black when I tested for black) and I always laugh during spar nights cuz we sit down amongst the younger practitioners who are geared up and ready to go in no time and out come our ankle braces, knee braces, elbow braces in addition to all the padding, etc.  We've decided they need to add a division in the tournaments for all of us with old injuries- both for sparring and kata.......some of us just can't physically drop into the low stances, bouncing our tender knees against the gym floors anymore!!  

  Anyway, take it easy, follow the exercise regimen they give you and keep your spirits up........let us know how you are doing- it sounds like mentally, if not physically, you are already in the black belt club to me.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2005)

That's too bad! Try to keep a good attitude.

For me, bruised ribs took me out of any useful BJJ training for some while. It's worse than it sounds!


----------



## shesulsa (May 15, 2005)

Rib injuries are NEVER fun.  I injured my teacher's ribs and I'll never forget it.  I'd never forget it if he never reminded me about it on a regular basis, but ... well, he does. :whip:  :uhyeah:

 When he tested for black, he had double pneumonia and the stomach flu (I think), really high fever ... puked and everything ... but made it.


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2005)

Sorry but once you are fully healed you will be able to get your BB, The worst was tearing my knee and breaken my arm in the same tournament some twenty years ago, first I broke my arm in the prelims and in the finals I had my knee go out with a very unorthodox kick to the back of the knee. it took almost a year of therapy and then a week later I tore the ligaments in the other knee only out about 3 months but God was that a bad year.


----------



## Kempogeek (May 15, 2005)

Hang in there and take care of yourself first. The BB exam will be there waiting for you. As everyone here has said, it's important to heal from your injuries. Then give it your all. With your dedication and determination, I have no doubt that you'll pass the BB test with flying colors. All the best of luck!! Keep us posted......Steve


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> I was supposed to test for Black Belt in June but I injured myself almost 2 weeks ago. I thought it would be healed by now but its not.My orthopedic surgeon says no way can I test. I go to class anyway and sit against the wall and watch. What is the worst injury you have suffered training and what is the worst condition that someone has tested for Black Belt in that you know of? Im looking for hope that I can still test. Thanks



Sorry to hear about your injury Rachel.  What happened to you?  My worst training injury was to my knee during a grappling class.  I came very close to tearing my ACL.  I was unable to train for quite a while, and it was very hard to just sit and watch.  I know that you're looking forward to testing, but its much better to wait until the injury is fully healed.  Dont push yourself as you don't want to cause any further injury.  I'd definately wait until you can give it 100%!!

Good luck with the recovery! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Steamboat (May 15, 2005)

Worst injury I have suffered training was while boxing.  I threw a hard left hook at the exact same time my oppenent threw a wicked quick right jab which tore my rotator cuff.  My arm just went limp it was scary, no matter how I tried to lift it nothing happened. 

It was almost three months before I could do push ups again.  Maybe six months till I had full use of my arm.  That was almost ten years ago and I still feel a tingle sometimes when I bench press.  

Moral of the story is don't get hit in the shoulder while throwing a hook.(not the most common martial arts punch so hopefuly you are safe) 

Anyway I agree with the other posts, your black belt will patiently wait for you to heal take as much time as you need.

If it isn't to personal may I ask the nature of your injury?

Best of luck to you, although if you are half as driven as you sound then you don't need it


----------



## Zoran (May 16, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> What is the worst injury you have suffered training and what is the worst condition that someone has tested for Black Belt in that you know of? Im looking for hope that I can still test. Thanks


 Worst injury was a torn meniscus in my knee. It folded into my joint so I couldn't straighten my knee. This happened during a demo in front of about a 3000 martial artists. So when it happened, I had to finish what I was doing and only colapsed after I got behind the stage. Surgery followed a few days later.

 Worst condition I tested in was my 3rd black. I pulled my hamstring bad enough that it started to swell right away. I taped some ice to my leg and took a few Advils and finished my last hour and a half of my test. REEAALLL painful. I had to walk with a cane for about 4 days after. It really took about 2 months to completely heal (_of course I'm older now so I don't heal as fast as in my younger days_).


----------



## JenniM (May 16, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> I was supposed to test for Black Belt in June but I injured myself almost 2 weeks ago. I thought it would be healed by now but its not.My orthopedic surgeon says no way can I test. I go to class anyway and sit against the wall and watch. What is the worst injury you have suffered training and what is the worst condition that someone has tested for Black Belt in that you know of? Im looking for hope that I can still test. Thanks


Ouch that's a tough one for you, especially with your BB test being so close!! I had a disc prolapse and microdiscectomy in 2001 at which time I was already a 1st Black - the recovery was long and hard but I have tested again since then twice - the most important thing for you to concentrate on is the healing of your injury - listen to your surgeon and do everything they tell you to do, especially if you have physio exercises etc - do them religiously. Dont take short cuts as ultimately this will result in your being away from training longer - its hard but you can keep yourself motivated by watching class, making notes, and what I found was to go over everything in detail in my mind - mental training keeps you where you're at!! Don't be discouraged by this it is just a hurdle thrown in your path which you must get over - but DO NOT be tempted to get up there and test until that injury has healed - think long term and hopefully many many more testings!! Good luck!


----------



## shesulsa (May 16, 2005)

Bottom line, Rachel - It would be one thing if you were backing down because you had cold feet (still understandable and can be worked with), but you're injured and there's nothing you can do to change that but to heal.  I severed my right ACL which delayed my test for a year (at least). 

 Remember - this is your baby, your training, your goal and will be your achievement.  Make sure you're in top condition for your test.  To do that, you'll have to heal ... and then you'll rock!

 Now rest, and don't rush recovery.  :asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (May 16, 2005)

I've broken 11 bones (some of these are fingers) in my years of training...along with sprains and tears and what not.  I don't know why I've been so injury prone...perhaps being born on friday the 13th?

The worst injury I've ever had was an injury to my neck from a bad tomoenage.  I landed on my head because the uki had my arms pinned.  I woke up and couldn't feel my legs and that was probably one of the scariest moments in my life.  It took me six months to recover.  Thankfully, I didn't break my neck, but I compressed some vertebrae pretty badly.  

Take it easy with training.  Life is long.


----------



## Seabrook (May 16, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> I was supposed to test for Black Belt in June but I injured myself almost 2 weeks ago. I thought it would be healed by now but its not.My orthopedic surgeon says no way can I test. I go to class anyway and sit against the wall and watch. What is the worst injury you have suffered training and what is the worst condition that someone has tested for Black Belt in that you know of? Im looking for hope that I can still test. Thanks


Postpone your test....a re-injury could keep you out of the martial arts for a LONG time.

My worst injury ever in martial arts was a torn hamstring back in 1996. OUCH! I don't even want to think about it. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Rick Wade (May 16, 2005)

First of all let me say congratulations on even getting to the point in your journey to take a black belt exam.  You have come further than 90% of the people that walk into a studio.  Second remember you don't need a belt around your waist to tell you that you are good you already know that.  Your dedication; going to the studio and watching training even when you can't workout tells me that you already have the dedication, maturity and drive it takes to be a true warrior.  This will do nothing but build character.  stay centered and focused and you will be a better person.

V/R

Rick


----------



## KenpoDave (May 16, 2005)

Rachel, I respect your desire to test for your Black Belt injury and all.  But, wait and heal up.  Do you really want to look back at that test and know that you were less than perfect?  Do you really want to approach it knowing that you will less than perfect?

 :asian:


----------



## Raewyn (May 16, 2005)

Rachel, thats gotta suck!!   But dont go for your BB until you've been given the all clear by your doctor.  You could end up making the injury worse.

The worst thing ive done in my short MA career was a groin strain.  Dont ask me how  I drove home that night, and automatic would have been great, as  I could'nt push the clutch in!!!  Ended up driving home in second gear I think.  First time in my life that I cried over being hurt!!!!  Took ages to heal.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 17, 2005)

Good luck on a speedy recovery.  The shodan test will come around again.  With plenty more to follow after it.


----------



## rachel (May 17, 2005)

Steamboat said:
			
		

> Worst injury I have suffered training was while boxing.  I threw a hard left hook at the exact same time my oppenent threw a wicked quick right jab which tore my rotator cuff.  My arm just went limp it was scary, no matter how I tried to lift it nothing happened.
> 
> It was almost three months before I could do push ups again.  Maybe six months till I had full use of my arm.  That was almost ten years ago and I still feel a tingle sometimes when I bench press.
> 
> ...


I did a front heel kick into the heavy bag and my calf just exploded. I was training hard. I was focused. Just feeling it you know and I dont know what happened. At the time I felt pain and I stopped for a minute then my calf felt like it was on fire. I figured ok I can do kicks with the other leg but I couldnt put full weight on the injured one. I iced it up 5 minutes later and when I got home. I had massive bruising. I mean MASSIVE. My teacher wanted me to take a picture. I still have bruising from my knee to my ankle and into my foot. Blood vessels burst I guess because I have pooling bruises(purple) around the edge of my foot. I limp still when I walk and although they let me sit at work instead of stand because of this my leg swells up and my ankle. The orthopaedic surgeon will tell me more tomorrow. He said its not torn. He called it a sprain. It seems like more than that to me. I am determined to test. I have that black belt mentality of not giving up. If I was attacked on the street would I give up because I have one injured leg ? No. I still have one  good leg and two good arms. The only thing is we do 3 two mile runs in our test and lots of sparring. I cant kick with this leg. I could the other one but pivoting would be a problem. I wont do anything stupid but I hope I will heal in time to test. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Steamboat (May 17, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> I have that black belt mentality of not giving up. If I was attacked on the street would I give up because I have one injured leg ? No. I still have one good leg and two good arms.


*note to self: do NOT attack any limping females in Conn. any time soon* 

Joking aside, it sounds very painful! If the diagnosis was correct hopefuly you will be healed up in time for the next test. June is just to soon imho although I am far from a doctor. 

Have any of the resident doctors on martialtalk had any experience with this type of injury?


----------



## theletch1 (May 17, 2005)

Rachel, as others have said, congrats on even getting to the point to test.  As for injuries and training with me...a nose dive off a two story building in a construction accident that broke my back and ripped my right rotator cuff.  I've recovered thanks to God's grace, physical therapy, lot's of TLC from loved ones and dogged determination and am back into training 100%.  Heck, the injury has actually been a boon to my training as I've had to make a few adjustments for the back when I first returned.  My posture is much better during technique now.  Having a sensei makes a point of both pushing his students and reigning them in when needed help a great deal as well.  Take the time off that you need to heal.  Continue to train in ways that you are able...take notes and such and then ease yourself back into training as you are able and come time to test you'll be that much more ready.

I'll send my thoughts your way and hope for a speedy recovery. :asian:


----------



## kenpo tiger (May 20, 2005)

Rachel,

As was pointed out, you will have time enough to test.  You still have the knowledge -- no one and no injury takes that away -- and you have the desire.  Your injury will heal and you will come back better and stronger.

I've had three ribs broken for me on purpose (but that's a long time ago and water under the bridge), my left thumb, my right index finger, and all of my toes broken.  Right now I'm nursing an old soft tissue injury to my left arm which acts up the moment I spar.

I guess the sum of it is that we all train injured at times.  Be smart.  Heal up as completely as possible.  KT


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your injury.

One of my students was so concerned about his test, that he had sparred moments before.

He had hurt his groin and could not perform.

After, realizing this, after the fact/test, I informed him nevered to test or put that kind of physical and mental strain again.

There is more harm than good to continue or start anything prematurely before a full recovery.


----------



## msaker (May 31, 2005)

I know of one fellow who just recently tested for his Third Degree Black. Going into the test he had broken ribs. And after the test they were all healed... Still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your injury, Rachel.  I agree with others' advice about not rushing your recovery.  I know it's frustrating getting injured right before you're about to test; when I was getting ready to test for Purple belt I got injured at a camp _(two weeks before I was planning to test!)_ by a jerk who had an attitude about working with women who were higher ranked than he was.   When we practiced a technique & it was my turn to be the attacker, instead of blocking the kick (which is what he was supposed to do) he held onto my foot just long enough so that I landed on my ankle--*OUCH!*(my force was still moving forward & I couldn't stop even if I wanted to)   So much for testing that year!  It was a very bad sprain, & I was out of training for 4 months (2 months of which was spent in physical therapy)--it drove me up the wall just sitting at home & doing "chair forms" but I did what my doctor told me & when I got back it took time to get back in shape & practice everything again, but I still had the knowledge of the material.  

I hope you'll take care of yourself & don't give up; best wishes for a speedy recovery & please keep us updated!

:asian:


----------

